# Maverick 732



## down lowe (Feb 16, 2011)

Just ordered from A-mazen.  Best deal in town.  59.99 and free shipping.  can't beat that.  I am hoping to get it for the weekend.  I have a big sausage smoke planned.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2011)

I love mine so far. I can go anywhere in my house and it works.


----------



## down lowe (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got my shipping confirmation! How's that for great service.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. You can get it for the same price with free shipping at http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## down lowe (Feb 16, 2011)

that's where I ordered it from - great service and member of the site.  can't lose!


bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. You can get it for the same price with free shipping at http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## mossymo (Feb 16, 2011)

bmudd14474

When I read the original post I perceived the same as I'm assuming you did... Reads Amazen, mind perceived it as www.amazon.com. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Funny how the mind works!

Down Lowe

Congrats, your going to love it! My wife won ours from Maverick on their Facebook page...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 16, 2011)

MossyMO said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> When I read the original post I perceived the same as I'm assuming you did... Reads Amazen, mind perceived it as www.amazon.com.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what I read. LOL.


----------



## down lowe (Feb 17, 2011)

lol - I edited my original post to clear up the confusion.

unit should be here tomorrow in time for the weekend.  I am planning on doing 10lbs of SS and some polish sausage or something.  still have not decided yet.  All i know is that I have 20lbs of meat thawing in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got my "732" from Todd a couple days ago.

I tested the probes in boiling water yesterday.

They both read exactly 212˚---------That's Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## arnie (Feb 17, 2011)

I got mine from Todd also same price with free shipping at http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Temp is right on and I had a line of sight range over 320 feet


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine just arrived today and I cant wait to try it.


----------



## mudduck (Feb 18, 2011)

mine will be here today .did anyone buy dust to get free shipping also on dust with it?


----------



## dale5351 (Feb 18, 2011)

You betcha!


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2011)

Dang!  I should have bought dust too?

I haven't smoked with mine yet, but it tests out great.  Seems they fixed a lot of the problems with the old ET 73.

Watch out for that belt clip, though.  The first time I bent over, my receiver and batteries spilled all over the place. I did manage to hang on to my beer so it wasn't on the floor with the receiver and the batteries.  Fifty cent beer; $60 thermo unit?  Hey, I do have my priorities!

Other than that, it seems like a good unit.

Can't beat the service we get from Todd either!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

